# How necessary is a Duct Tape Dummy?



## PriestessShizuka (Oct 24, 2014)

Could I get bodysuit patterns by using some of my own fitting clothes for reference instead? Like tracing the pieces of jeans and tshirts onto fabric to get the exact same patterns which I know fit me?

'Cause I don't have enough family members or close friends whom I trust to help me make a good Duct Tape Dummy...
And it's hard to take time out of my family's day to go to the store and do things like that, since I don't drive ><


----------



## Misomie (Oct 24, 2014)

It's not necessary, but since you are planning a more complex suit, you're going to want one. 

Some clothes stretch and whatnot. Be careful if you try and go that route as you want them to be form-fitting but not stretching. The point of using a Duct Tape Dummy is so you have something to work with (ie. fit foam to, pattern, observe, ect). Not using one might work for your torso, but try and at least do one of your hips and legs as they're going to be much trickier.


----------



## PriestessShizuka (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you so much for the advice! ^^
I think I'll be able to at least duct tape my own legs, and use a tshirt as reference for the torso, since my fursuit's torso just matches a normal human's torso :3 I do happen to have a lot of stiff tshirts that fit me, but I dislike them because they feel like wearing thick paper towels 'cause they're so stiff. So they're not stretchy. XD


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm going to assume you're making your own fursuit, and not commissioning one from someone else.

If you're making your own suit, then a DTD isn't "necessary". It is an effective way to have an exact duplicate of your body proportions readily available for you to work with. However, you CAN use other methods, too (for instance, tailor's measurements). Some professional suit makers only use measurements, and they don't ask for a DTD. So, I'm going to assume that it's at least possible. However, I don't know very much about making a fursuit based on body measurements. Maybe someone else who's had more experience in this regard can chime in.

However, one thing I don't recommend is making a DTD by yourself. If you want a well-made DTD, you're going to need assistance. Even one other person is better than doing it alone; it's next to impossible to properly tape up your arms/torso without help.

I don't want to pry into your personal life (and I don't want to go off on a tangent about telling other people you're a furry), but I will say that, with assistance and proper instruction, making a DTD isn't all that hard, so you probably needn't worry about the competence of your helper. 

That all being said, there are many ways to craft a fursuit body. I have seen a video of someone who made a DTD from the waist down, and was able to make an entire fursuit from it (though I have no idea how they did their upper body). So, feel free to experiment. These are just my two cents.

Here's a quick how-to video for making an effective DTD in the event you need it.

[video=youtube;coradGn8wNY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coradGn8wNY[/video]


----------



## PriestessShizuka (Oct 27, 2014)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> I'm going to assume you're making your own fursuit, and not commissioning one from someone else.
> 
> If you're making your own suit, then a DTD isn't "necessary". It is an effective way to have an exact duplicate of your body proportions readily available for you to work with. However, you CAN use other methods, too (for instance, tailor's measurements). Some professional suit makers only use measurements, and they don't ask for a DTD. So, I'm going to assume that it's at least possible. However, I don't know very much about making a fursuit based on body measurements. Maybe someone else who's had more experience in this regard can chime in.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the feedback and advice!! 

And don't worry, it's not a big deal (my friends and family are totally okay with me being a furry ) it's just that my mom is a pervert who will eagerly abuse the privilege to touch my body, and my dad and sister will be too modest and refuse to touch me like that. And I don't have enough close friends who live near by whom I'm okay with letting touch me or see me in underwear. XD


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Oct 27, 2014)

Well you don't HAVE to be in your underwear underneath. You could just be wearing skin-tight clothes under the painter's suit. Your helpers just have to be extra careful (be sure to use medical scissors, as they're better suited for this sort of thing). And you could very easily tape up the areas that they'd be "weirded out by" yourself, and let them do the rest. 

I don't know, I'd like to help, but it sounds like this is kind of a personal problem that I don't have any business making suggestions about.


----------



## PriestessShizuka (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh it's fine, I really appreciate all that you've said and suggested already  Thank you again!!


----------



## Foxxpaw (Oct 28, 2014)

Tailor's measurements: This requires pattern drafting skills and it's a pain to work with in my opinion...BUT if you know what you're doing and have the space to draft out a nice pattern, then it's easier than a DTD. A good place to start, if you're able to go out a grab a pattern, is a basic jumpsuit. Something like those star trek costume patterns they have would work. Otherwise, the only other one I found was by Simplicity, Pattern #2853 or #2855(For children). It's NOT a pattern you should use as is, but one you can use for a nice starting point. It gives you a nice set of pieces that you'd probably be making anyway. You just need to adjust a lot of the measurements to fit properly.

Here's a few of the measurements you'll need for a general fitted suit...It's not going to be a "fitted" suit, but it'll be close.
*Chest:*
-Around the body just below the armpits. Make sure that the tape measure is parallel to the floor.
*Sleeve:*
-From top of arm to 2nd knuckle of thumb.
*Inseam:*
-From the crotch to Â½ inch from the floor without shoes on. Make sure  that the measuring tape starts as high up as you can get in your crotch.
*Across Back:*
-From armhole seam to armhole seam across the back, midway between the shoulder and armpit.*
Waist:*
-Around the body at the belly button. Make sure the tape measure is parallel to the floor.
*Upper Hips:*
-Around the body right over the hip bone, approximately 3-4 inches above the lower hip measurement.
*Lower Hips:*
-Around the body over the fullest part of the buttocks, at crotch level.
*Height:*
*Neck to Floor:*

Hope this helps you some!


----------

